# T5 Still growing GREAT at 54 days!!!



## wildcajun (Jul 4, 2011)

Pics of the girls at day 54 ,just got fed HB Honey and Molasses 1 gallon each no runoff, The tricones were still all clear today on both girls but i know you people want to see them one has more red hairs than the other. This is my grow table ,nutes equipment bubbler,water reservoir,my seedling tent ,the large cutting is from the girls to keep the strain going the other 4 are 2 purple urkel,1 roadrunner ,1 critical,nest crop.and then the cabinet,with a/c which have not used on this grow temps never reached above 84 so that is it .Happy Farming Cajun Happy 4th Deja "The Wonder Dog"


----------



## superskunkd (Jul 4, 2011)

very nice. they are going to be even prettier when they are done!!!!!!!! nice set up as well rep +!


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 12, 2011)

View attachment 1688215View attachment 168821494 views and 1 reply ,that aint worth a crap , I am posting my finished product will post weight after drying I think it came out GREATView attachment 1688213Super Skunk and it sure does stink up the whole house front yard back yard everywhere ,cajun


----------



## superskunkd (Jul 12, 2011)

damn that looks tasty..!!! cant wait until mine are done.. bud props yours look great happy smoking.


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice grow. +rep


----------



## sogalax (Jul 13, 2011)

What's the full wattage on those babys,


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 14, 2011)

hell ya. I love light greens. nice work man


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok last post on this thread , It weighed out at 3 oz of good bud and 2 oz of good shake so i am happy ,yes HPS And MH are better but cost more to buy run and keep cool with more bugs also , I will get more lighting for my next grow ,anothe r T5 grow Happy Farming ,Cajun


----------

